# Xen Hypervisor on FreeBSD 11?



## Aaron_VanAlstine (May 25, 2017)

I'm running FreeBSD 11 on a Dell PowerEdge R610 with the following specs:


```
$ sudo sysctl hw.model hw.machine hw.ncpu
hw.model: Intel(R) Xeon(R) CPU           E5506  @ 2.13GHz
hw.machine: i386
hw.ncpu: 8
```

Looking at the Xen Hypervisor 4.7.0_2 on FreshPorts, it says the architecture is nil. However, the Makefile has ONLY_FOR_ARCHS= AMD64. Is this port compatible with Intel architecture?


----------



## ondra_knezour (May 25, 2017)

The amd64 is any i386 CPU with 64bit extensions, it is not important if manufactured by AMD or Intel.  It is named this way because AMD was first here and Intel later licensed that technology. However you probably selected wrong image, you want amd64, not i386, which is 32bit only.


----------

